# Soooo, I am A LOT more broken than we thought...



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How they missed it last week, no one can tell me, but apparently, I should have been admitted when dh brought me in..:facepalm:

I not only have a cracked rib, a bruised Diaphragm, and a bruised liver, I have a fractured Sternum, and that bruise on my liver? Yea, it is a laceration that was bleeding at the time. Also there is a bruise on my heart! Awesome right?

Consider the fact that I was out working sheep the day after this happened. Catching, picking up 50 pound lambs, heaving 150+ pound Ewe's about, and everything else, for 4 hours. then of course there is the 150 bales of straw that I stacked the day after, and the garden work, (just under 3000 sq ft of that), and everything else that goes with running this place.
According to the ER Dr. today, the internal bleeding has stopped, (ya think?), and I am on the mend, but never should have been allowed to go home. Awesome to know now right?:hammer:
I can't decide if I am totally Pi$$ed off at these morons for basically making things worse, or incredibly impressed with my own powers of healing, and pain tolerance...
I am going to go lie down for awhile now though. Dad Gum Morons have me scared to death I'm just going to drop dead any second now!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG. I'm not sure if I am more IMPRESSED with you (Oh my gosh, woman!) or more disgusted with the doctors who treated you! Internal bleeding and they missed it and sent you home? But 150 bales of hay????? Are you in your early 20's? LOL


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Gosh, lame stupid Doctors, I swear so many of them are IDIOTS and they wounder why some of us don't trust them. I'm so sorry. I just talked to my Mom about what my sis had to go thru at the dentist-she is petrified. Then I told mom what we went thru as Kids at the Dentist and we are all paying for it now. Mom just kept apoligising saying she didn't know. Why would we ever saying to my parents anyway-they would have told us to shut up. Course I didn't bring THAT up. I sure hope you feel better ASAP. 
Boy you got me on a roll now,can't trust anyone anymore.....I'll bust em in the chops for you....:catfight:Lemme at em..


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

First of all, I am so sorry you are so broken up. 

I won't join in the "all doctors are idiots" bandwagon :nono: because that has not been my experience -:shrug: at all. YMMV. 

I am sorry that THESE particular ER doctors mis-diagnosed your problems and that THIS particular ER doctor nailed it.
Doctors are, after all, only human. I NEVER expect for them to be perfect. Just sayin'. 

I am just thankful that you had enough "inner voice" to pay attention to what was going on.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Oh wow! Sounds like you earned yourself some knitting time. Go sit down, and don't lift anything heavier than yarn and needles for the rest of this month!


----------



## amberley (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, just wow! Firstly because they missed it but I am so impressed with your powers of endurance. I am sure I would have been incapacitated by the pain.

Hope everything heals just fine and quickly. In the meantime just take it easy O.K.?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

So now it's time to stop moving around and just rest for a week or so. Not gonna heal if you don't slow down a bit. Really hope you are back to normal sooner than soon!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH, I agree, the first Dr. was a total idiot, but number 2 has my undying gratitude!
I'm definitely NOT trying to go somewhere we avoid around here, but, #2 Dr. made a point of telling me that I was most likely sent home do to the fact that we are self pay, as in no insurance...
I certainly would like to hope not, but I honestly would not be surprised with anything anymore....
I'm on my butt, I promise!
Working on hats for the guys for Christmas....I'm being a good girl...:benice:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, I am glad that you are okay, would have been terrible if something had gotten worse or life-threatening. I agree, put up the feet and rest, and get some knitting time in.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't have words but tons of hugs.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yikes! Sorry to hear you are beat up, yet good to hear you are healing.
You must be (pardon the expression) one tough broad.....remind me to never tangle with you


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy cow!! I'm sorry they missed it the first time. Yikes, that's scary, but at least the bleeding has stopped and you're mending now. Goodness, please rest and take it easy. You certainly deserve it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Debi, I am so sorry you are a lot more broken up than you thought. (((very gentle hugs)))) Thank goodness you went in and had it checked out again. At least now you can allow yourself to rest instead of trying to push through it and accomplish all the things you think you SHOULD be doing. 

Your job right now is to simply rest and heal. 

My guess is that you have a really high pain tolerance. Sometimes that can backfire.

Rest, rest and more rest.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well Kas, I did deliver a 13 1/2 pound bouncing baby boy, with no pain killers! LOL!!
I can deal with it, I just could not deal with the feeling that things were trying to fall out of me! They had no idea why it feel like that when I bend over, but I suppose I simply will avoid bending over for a bit.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness!

I don't tolerate pain very well at all, so I'd have been flat on my back in bed not hauling hay and dealing with sheep ... I cracked a rib and ended up stuck in bed, did I tell you that story?

I was walking in the pasture after it had rained, on a slope, and I fell and landed on the bucket I was carrying. Cracked my rib. Was doing okay, I mean, it hurt, but not a big deal, I just moved carefully.

Went to bed. Slept well. Woke up ... and couldn't get out of bed. I could shuffle sideways no problem, I could NOT roll over, I could NOT sit up, I even tried to sort of 'fall out of bed' and then get on my knees (like I had to do when I was pregnant) and there was just no way. It hurt so much when I tried to move any way but sideways ... and I had to PEE!

My son's room is too far away to hear me calling ... so I was texting him ... no answer ... phoning the house phone ... no answer ... phoning his cell ... no answer ... this kid has slept through fire alarms (yes, I know, it's worrisome) ... turns out he was in the shower. He finally came and helped haul me to my feet (which also hurt, but I just yelped while he hauled) and that was that.

It was pretty funny to be stuck in bed like that, though. Who would've thought? 

So ... pee before you go to bed, and be sure you can reach your phone from where you lie down!

Gracious. I am impressed with your strength and hope it bodes well for a quick healing!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, heavens, Debi!!! I thought my son was big at 10.5 pounds and he was C-section. Egads!!! 

You are my hero. 

Frazzlehead, good to see you! Oh, the things we do when we gotta peeeeee. It's not funny now but I can relate. After my C-section when I was in the hospital I had to pee so bad and no one was answering my call bell. I was still groggy and they had the bed rails up. After a while I couldn't stand it anymore. A nurse walked by and caught me trying to crawl OVER the bed rail. "What are you doing??!!!" "I gotta peeeeee." LOL!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What is it you keep in your coffee cup, Debi? You sure that's coffee and not some sort of potion? Sheesh! What's the other guy look like, too, if you're that beat up? 

Be gentle with yourself for awhile! Wrap up in warm woolie fibers, add a few knitting needles or a corchet hook and you'll get better. Oh, and keep that coffee cup with whatever is in it nearby!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I am glad you got a good diagnosis. I hope you got the name of the doctor who helped you his time. But, I also have to ask, and I think a lot of us did say something, why were y out the next day wrestling hay bales and sheep? Learn to stop when you are hurt and take care of yourself. You are the only you there is, protect that.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL! I guess it's the Irish in me!:happy2: Either that or the Kentucky Hill-Billy! Pick one.
To be honest, it hurt the day after, but a few Motrin and I was off and running. I did take breaks, especial after one particular Ewe kicked me good in the belly. The Dr. said I'm one of those people who has almost too high of an ability to deal with pain, need to be more careful...
Hotzcatz, as to the other guy.. "it's" fine. Big 'ole piece of pipe sticking up out of the ground, although now it wears a big red bucket helmet, lol!:happy2:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

owwwwie !!! So glad your now resting !!!! yikes !


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Lord have mercy...is there anything in there that you DIDN'T crack or bruise? Take care of that body of yours lady. Gentle hugs to you!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

What an experience! Very glad to hear you are taking care of yourself! Sending healing vibes.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Doctors generally to not live in the same world as farm types. When I had a surgical wound that wouldn't seem to heal, I went to see the surgeon a third time, thinking it was infected. He looked and asked what I was doing. I said only the normal stuff like bucking hay and digging fence post hole- you told me I could return to normal daily activity. He said 'Well stop it.' 
You probably should give it some more time. Doctor do not really explain normal that well.
Did they tell you why they did not catch all the other problems?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

where I want to said:


> Doctors generally to not live in the same world as farm types.


mine does. 

She may be the exception to the rule, but my daughter (the doctor) knows full well what goes on on a farm. 










She has done and seen it all. And then some. 

In one particularly wonderful episode of "Northern Exposure",
the fancypants doctor from NYC is frustrated with trying to diagnose one patient's ailments from her office visits - while the tribal medicine man goes HOME with the patient and LIVES with the patient to determine the patient's problem. 

I often think how amazingly insightful that would be for our physicians -if they could spend just ONE day with us living our lives as we do.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Hercshmama it's definitely the Irish in you. Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Did they tell you why they did not catch all the other problems?


Nope. I got a few sorry excuses, "it was busy" "Gee did they do just one ultrasound?" blah, blah, blah.. this from the nurse.
The Dr. said they should have taken a few more pictures, which he did, and alluded to the fact that being self pay.. well, we shall let that one go...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Debi, I hurt for you.

I understand too high of a pain tolerance ... that's what my DR told me .... until one day little thing started hurting ... and I ignored them ... then my memory wasn't working just right ... so I wrote a lot of things down and ignored it. A decade later, my nerve endings are firing all sorts of pain messages when there isn't anything that should be bothering me. Sad thing is now, when things _should_ be hurting, I ignore it and chalk it up to my fibromyalgia 

I am every so thankful you listened to your gut and went back to the doctor. Now, lay up a few days (I know, harder this time of year to say than do), but please try!

eta: self pay .... that explains a lot!

Dreamy: Definitely the Irish (Welsh or black Irish here)

WIHH, Mine does also. When she moved to my area 11 years ago, she & her family came to our place to learn homesteading & we've been good friends since. When my GD was born 4 years ago, she made a house call when this Grammy was nervous about excess congestion. She routinely makes house calls to her regular patients, attends home births for Oooops, we waited too long to get to hospital Moms ... (home births are against IL law). I love my doctor!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hercs! You're either superwoman or maybe it IS the Irish in you! ;-)
Unbelievable assortment of injuries and you're out working? SO glad you're on the mend tho.
Comfrey poultices for the bones! And dark chocolate and tumeric for the liver. Not too much tho.....Get well soon m'dear!


----------

